# anyone else on cipralex for a long time now?



## dsfkjgfdskjsg (Oct 12, 2010)

i have been taking cipralex for just over a year and up until recently it had almost completely gotten rid of my dp. i think that my symptoms are starting to come back and im so worried. maybe my tolerance for the medication has gone up or something? i really dont know. i started on 10 mg and have been on 20 for atleast8 months now. if anyone else has a similar experience or advice i would love to hear it, i cant let this start again. im getting really terrified.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Not to scare you but this is what happens to most peopel who are on synthetic meds. Try to first lower the dosage if not then increase it. Then take b vitamins and other natural stuff that helps. I know how you feel because my DP DR is kinda like rollercoaster now it gets worse then it gets better all because of the anxiety and depression i get out of thin air or from food and i'm like almost DP DR free.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

It is hard to know. But it is common for meds to gradually lose their effectiveness as the body adapts. The first thing is to calm your anxiety as it never helps anything. Try to calmly review the last few weeks and see if there is something else that might be pushing you DP.

What were your major DP symptoms?

What to you feel is increasing now?


----------



## dsfkjgfdskjsg (Oct 12, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> It is hard to know. But it is common for meds to gradually lose their effectiveness as the body adapts. The first thing is to calm your anxiety as it never helps anything. Try to calmly review the last few weeks and see if there is something else that might be pushing you DP.
> 
> What were your major DP symptoms?
> 
> What to you feel is increasing now?


yeah i have had alot of other stuff going on recently, i figured that was making it worse too. im trying really hard to stay calm about it lol. 
my major symptoms were alot of paranoia and visual stuff, as well i get really scared when im trying to sleep so ive been having a hard time getting to sleep lately. the main thing increasing lately is im getting alot of paranoid thoughts again like thinking what if i really am halucinating and shit like that, and when im almost asleep my brain just kind of wakes itself up like it thinks if i fall asleep something bad will happen or im gonna die or something. i dunno, its hard to explain.


----------



## dsfkjgfdskjsg (Oct 12, 2010)

Kitarist said:


> Not to scare you but this is what happens to most peopel who are on synthetic meds. Try to first lower the dosage if not then increase it. Then take b vitamins and other natural stuff that helps. I know how you feel because my DP DR is kinda like rollercoaster now it gets worse then it gets better all because of the anxiety and depression i get out of thin air or from food and i'm like almost DP DR free.


thanks, im definitely gonna talk to my doctor and see what she thinks. the b vitamins sounds like a good idea too. thanks for the advice, i had a feeling that the medication would probably start wearing off eventually. its definitely time to try some more natural solutions i think


----------



## JoCZker (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, exactly same thing happened to me.







And with same meds.







I was on cipralex 10 mg for few years and than, suddenly, it was like this meds stopped working. I had double dossage for some time, things get better and now i am again on lower dossage. Its most likely not true that you can get physical tolerance to this type of antidepresives. You just need to know, that for many of us drdp sufferers antidepresives are not cure, but mostly just something that can give you little relive and this relive can be lower if you are in big stress. So, dont worry, talk with your psychiatrist about this and maybe he will give you bigger dossage, maybe not. But it doesnt mean you have to be on bigger dossage for ever. But more important - you need to work on yourself, on your issues and on your problems and not count on meds. They can make you feel better, but they will propably not make you absolutely good.







Take care.


----------

